# Sandisk 4 Gb pendrive @ Rs.1 Bidding. (I bidded at Rs.250, now dont wanna buy it)



## kool (Aug 11, 2011)

Guys, 
Recently i checked ebay.in for 4GB sandisk pen drive. Now in my email i got this mail:

*Sandisk 4 GB Pen Drive + 5 Yr Warranty Starts from Rs.1	
Current price:	        Rs. 202.00
Your maximum bid:	Rs. 250.00*

Want to know is it costly deal? How much I've to pay for this? *Rs.202 or Rs.250 *? i didn't understand this line. so plz clarify me,  only 2 days left for ending this offer, and currently I'm the highest bidder. Oh ya, forget tell that I've to pay Rs.55 for shipping also. 

Tell me one thing, What if i don't buy this product after confirming that i'm the highest bidder??  are they gonna punish me for this?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 11, 2011)

Well nothing technically, I mean nothing they can do if you don't want to buy after winning. But the seller can give you negative feedback for this. So if you don't want to buy after winning the bid, contact seller and say that you don't want to buy it anymore.


----------



## kool (Aug 11, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well nothing technically, I mean nothing they can do if you don't want to buy after winning. But the seller can give you negative feedback for this. So if you don't want to buy after winning the bid, contact seller and say that you don't want to buy it anymore.



how much it gonna cost? I placed Rs.250 in blank box. Its showing Rs.202 for current price. And 250 for highest bidding. By d way what is the current cost of 4gb pen drive in market?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 11, 2011)

Means you have bidded 250/-
You have to 250/- if you win the bid.

ANd present market price of Sandisk 4GB Pendrive is 250/- like that only. So if you win the bid, don't think you got an good deal, as that's the market price.

These bid's are highly strategically placed. Seller doesn't go through any loss.


----------



## kool (Aug 11, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Means you have bidded 250/-
> You have to 250/- if you win the bid.
> 
> ANd present market price of Sandisk 4GB Pendrive is 250/- like that only. So if you win the bid, don't think you got an good deal, as that's the market price.
> ...


 yo yo..  i cancelled bid by filling a form. Now it showing Rs. 152 as current BID, and asking to put in blank box for above Rs.202 for max bid.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

kool said:


> Guys,
> Recently i checked ebay.in for 4GB sandisk pen drive. Now in my email i got this mail:
> 
> *Sandisk 4 GB Pen Drive + 5 Yr Warranty Starts from Rs.1
> ...


all brands 8gb pendrives r available in my city @500..u can get one at around 470-480..depends on u hv u make the seller cry

it seems u vl hv to pay 300rs for a 4gb..not a deal for me


----------

